# المنتديات الخاصة > الترحيب والتهاني >  شكر وقبول دعوة

## رئيس المركز الاستشاري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمزملائي وزميلاتي
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اشكر ادارة المنتدى على دعوتي للمشاركة في هذا المنتدى الذي ارجو من الله عز وجل ان ينفع به طلاب العلم 
وسوف اقوم بإذن الله بكتابة مقالات وطرح قضايا وطرح مناقشات فما يختص بتطوير القضاء في الممكلة 
حيث انه سبق لي ولله الحمد انشاء اقسام جديده داخل المحاكم الشرعية ومنها قسم مستقبلي الدعاوى وايضا تأهيل كتاب الضبط بالمحاكم
وارجو من الله لي ولكم التوفيق لما يحبه ويرضاه
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخيكم 
الرئيس العام للمركزالاستشاري للدورات 

القانونية للرجال والسيدات

----------


## مرفت السجان

سعادة رئيس المركز الاستشاري للدورات القانونية 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,,

يشرفنا تواجدك معنا في هذا الصرح العلمي القانوني المميز ونسأل الله تعالى ان ينفع بعلمك وخبرتك الطلاب والطالبات 
في كلية الأنظمة والعلوم السياسية وكافة المهتمين بالثقافة والوعي القانوني .

شاكرين فضلك واهتمامك وتلبية الدعوة .


                                                                         مرفت عبدالرحمن السجان 
                                                                         نائب رئيس نادي القانون

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

شكرا لسعادة رئيس المركز الاستشاري على قبوله دعوة الطالبة المتميزة مرفت السجان للمشاركة في هذا المنتدى وأنا انضم إليها في أن ذلك شرف للمنتدى وفائدة لا يغبط عليها  أعضاء ومرتادو هذا المنتدى

----------

